# Supplementation for dart frogs



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi everyone, I' d love to hear about everyones supplementation schedules for their dart frogs, I am not sure how much and what to use. 
I have Arcadias earth pro multivitamin, I like the formula, it's natural and I tend to think people over use powerful supplements, so at the moment I'm using a minute amount dusting my fruit flies- I remember someone saying you dont want them coming out looking like little white ghosts so I try and use a very small amount. 
I dust with a calc and D3, i was planning on twice a month? and the same for a multi vit like nutrobal maybe? I have only had my darts for a few weeks so i havent yet got a system I have been following for ages but it's obviously something that needs to be addressed. They have ffs and springs at the moment, a few bean weevils now and again, I am desperately trying to get some dwarf white woodlice- Anyone know anyone selling them? they all seem to be out of stock.
Does anyone gutload fruit flies? a liquid mix of orange and other fruit occasionaly or is there no benefit or maybe it's not even possible? 
Many thanks for any opinions.:2thumb:


----------



## Iggy93 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi _Cicindela_ I can't really advise you on any Arcadia supplement because I haven't got any experience with it but I can tell you what I'm using atm and I personally think it's the best supplement for darts.

Dendrocare | Products

On this website there's all information you need


----------



## Jimred (Dec 12, 2013)

I dust with repashy calcium plus 6 days a week then with supervite on Thursday,

I hope that helps but you will find everybody has a different dusting regimes, which all work for them and the frogs.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Tabitha.
Repashy calcium plus is the way for me.
It has pretty much everything you need for your frogs. 
Presuming that you are feeding your frogs every day then you should be dusting every day.
You can in fact get dwarf white woodlice from Dartfrog http://www.dartfrog.co.uk/livefoods.html#cultures
Because of the time of year you might need to buy a heat pack as if they get too cold they will die off before you get them, Marc can advise you.



Mike


----------



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi all, Thans for the replies- have ordered some rapeshy and will use that and my other ones and hopefully using a variety will allow them to have access to a mix of supplements so their bodies can self pick and choose what they need.

Mike- I will order from dart frog- I really do want some woodlice- I ordered some from an online auction site:whistling2:- i got a small pot of earth-no heat pack so the three:gasp: lice that were in there are dead-only cost me £10! lol
I was re reading your dart capacity guide- I want to re arrange my frogs a bit- you say 8 leucs in 100cm long-are we talking 18" high as earlier you mentioned an 18" cube. Ideally i want to use my 3ft high by 2 ft tall but for various reasons it would be difficult- i do have a 3ft by 18"high that i can easily work on- I have my 5 leucs- understanding what you say in your guide, that would be fine wouldnt it? I'd really like to be able to use the 2ft high but i dont suppose there's much in the two sizes. I have them in a 3ft high at the moment- little sods won't climb at all! 
Many thanks to all!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Tabitha.
The guide is only that, a guide.
Leucs get along fine and if you give them room they`ll use it.
The guide was made more to do with floor area as opposed to how high a viv is.
For example I have 5 Leucs in a large viv which is 4.5ft long x 2ft wide which is 9 square feet of ground area. This is nothing in the wild but a lot for a viv.
We are still crowding our frogs in that size of space but with careful planning we can improve, so I built up the way as well so they have 2 levels which increases that ground area.
When we use the word climb with frogs we`re usually implying that they will climb if they have something to climb on.
I`m guessing that your looking for them to climb up the glass.
I have frogs here that climb up the glass to a height of 1 metre.
The Leucs are not that adventurous, but I`ve had them climb 2ft up.
What we normally mean is that if you build up a background or create upper levels then they will use the full height available.
I have some which are about to go into a 1 metre high viv and I`ve no doubt that they`ll go to the top, but I`ve put in a couple of shelves they can go onto and I also have a large piece of bog wood which almost goes the full height of the viv.
This will give them something to climb on and I`m certain they will use it.
I do of course know that I might be proved wrong here, but it`s the only way we can find out the limits of what the frogs will do or how far we can go with them.
I don`t know of anyone else who has Leucs in this height of viv.
But I do know that in the wild they climb higher than this.




Mike


----------



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi Mike, thanks for that, they are in a 3ft high at the moment but don't use anything above 15" , I'm not that happy with the viv design anyway so had planned to make them a new viv3ft long 18" or 24" high. It's interesting that however much you plan before keeping an animal and research and look at other vivs it's only when you have them In front of you that you truly understand what they like, places they prefer, types of objects or shapes of objects they prefer. Knowing frogs a little better now I want to do them a new viv with more understanding of their needs, I have bought some fantastic large bogwood pieces, I want to give them as much access to climb on natural objects,will use the full height of viv and shapes of wood, would like that and not have them climb on glass, but want to provide leucs with more water area, I always try to design a viv with the maximum interest for the animals and best use of space for the animals involved. I was paranoid about making my first frog vivs, now I've done it once and sadly learnt along the way I have some empty vivs I can work on afresh and then rethink if necessary the old ones. It's so exciting. Basically though they should be ok in 3 ft? I could also split the group if they were overcrowded. Many thanks again. :2thumb:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi

EarthPro-A is a potent but totally non-toxic formula that helps to replicate wild feeding with naturally mined minerals and water soluble vitamins

it is designed to be used at every feed, safely.

I put mine over the FF and it is taken readily

John,


----------

